# Fees for Application & PR



## Tracie107 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how to pay the fees for your application and permanent residence. It clearly states that a Bankers Draft in Canadian Dollars only therefore my question is did you all just go to any high street bank to do this? I have read on other forums that the b/draft or cheque has to come from a Canadian Bank only.

This is really confusing as I was just going to go to my own bank and get them to do it but now I am not so sure? Thanks


----------

